
Ask HN: I can't type anymore without many mistakes - jason_slack
It may sound weird, but I used to be able to type&#x2F;code very fast, little to no typo&#x2F;mistakes.<p>The last few months I have been noticing that I need to type a lot slower. Maybe 50% to avoid mistakes and typos. It&#x27;s not affecting the quality of my work but it something that I am noticing is happening. I keep locking myself out of online accounts or sending e-mails with typos I didn&#x27;t even see. Extra compile time from something I didn&#x27;t notice. Just inconveniences.<p>I had a new glasses prescription in January that was a marginal change from my previous one. This started happening months after. The only real change that I can think if is more meditation and generally slowing down in life.<p>Any thoughts as to if I should seek help or general advice?<p>Edit: I do have carpal tunnel issues and wear braces a few times a month when my wrists get hard and sore.
======
etrevino
Go to a neurologist. This is likely just carpal tunnel, but it could be
anything from spinal stenosis to MS. They'll do nerve conduction studies and
determine what's up.

While this probably isn't anything serious, do make sure that you get it
checked out.

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks. I did update to say that I have carpal tunnel issues.

------
benologist
I do the same thing and it seems analogous to bad form with a physical
exercise. If you are bad at an exercise you concentrate on your technique to
improve it, and I don't concentrate much on typing. When I am not
concentrating I am also more prone to make mistakes regardless of the task.

~~~
jason_slack
Good thought. I can look at my desk setup and see if anything seems like it
needs improvement.

------
raarts
Really, go see a doctor instead of talking to HN.

------
jenkstom
This was one of the ways we found out my wife had a brain tumor. :-(

~~~
jason_slack
I hope that your wife is OK. Thanks for mentioning this.

------
oldmancoyote
A build up of emotional stress can cause this.

------
eip
Do you eat fake sugar?

~~~
jason_slack
I am diabetic so I avoid sugar, fake sugar, processed foods, etc.

